

Erik Meijer and Gilad Bracha: Dart, Monads, Continuations (2012) - tosh
http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Erik-Meijer-and-Gilad-Bracha-Dart-Monads-Continuations-and-More

======
zerr
Any chance Dart will escape this js/V8 world and be real stand-alone "in its
own" language? Preferably with native codegen.

~~~
spankalee
100% chance

The Dart VM is almost 4 years old: [https://github.com/dart-
lang/sdk/commit/4c0f559d23b4ffc50848...](https://github.com/dart-
lang/sdk/commit/4c0f559d23b4ffc5084884b95ad0b956fa95db9c)

------
kbd
(2012)

I really wish people would get in the habit of including the date in their
submitted titles for non-current links. Older links are fine if they're still
of interest, but since this is Hacker _News_ after all, things that aren't
_new_ should be labeled as such.

